# Best Place To Buy Parts?



## ferraristyle (May 26, 2004)

Guys

I need to purchase several factory parts (bra/mask, mudflaps) and also Nismo parts (CAI, Cat-Back exhaust).

Where is the best place on the web to buy these parts. Suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## UofS bolts35 (Jul 12, 2003)

ferraristyle said:


> Guys
> 
> I need to purchase several factory parts (bra/mask, mudflaps) and also Nismo parts (CAI, Cat-Back exhaust).
> 
> ...


BRA IS ON EBAY- I HAVE AN EXTRA IF THAT DOESNT WORK. MUDFLAPS ONLY FIT THE REARS AND YOU CAN GET THEM FROM NISSAN FOR LIKE 30 BUCKS. THE FRONTS DONT FIT BECAUSE OF THE ROCKER MOLDINGS.


----------



## lucky_azz_jojo (Apr 16, 2004)

yo check out.....leeauto.com
http://www.leeauto.com/parts/ser.html


----------



## jamiec (May 25, 2004)

Check out 
www.nissanparts247.com
They've got factory and nsimo parts!!


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

For the performance parts go to www.HPAutoworks.com
Best prices and customer service around.


----------



## lucky_azz_jojo (Apr 16, 2004)

this place has some really cheap Nismo parts

http://www.leeauto.com/parts/ser.html


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

try www.abcnissanwholesale.com 
(click on "replacement parts" for mechanical)


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

for OE and Nismo Parts, contact Greg Vogel at Quality Nissan in Temecula, Ca. He'll take good care of you. (he goes by GregV on the boards)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2003)

You can also try us!! www.PerformanceNissanParts.com We usually stock all Nismo parts and have a HUGE inventory of OEM parts as well. PM me if you don't see something you are looking for and I'll get you pricing and availablity.


----------



## aggrivator (Feb 12, 2004)

our club buys from andrew at stillen he's at ext. 174 800-223-2542, he's the man


----------

